
Wirth's Law - Reedx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirth%27s_law
======
kristianp
The law was based on Wirth's article, A Plea for Lean software, [1], which was
discussed at [2]

[1] [https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf](https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf)

[2].
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8301511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8301511)

